# Can you help me identify this tort?



## HrdHeaded1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Howdy..
I just got done introducing myself to the forum. The long story cut short is Bill was saved from the middle of the road yesterday. He is now living in our garage in a kiddie pool until we can learn what type of enclosure he really needs. 
He's a sweet lil guy. (I belive he is a male. The scutes are wider forming a wider V so to speak)

Can you tell me what type of tort he is? I think he is a african spurred tort?


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 27, 2008)

It's a Gopherus species, probably desert tortoise. Where do you live and where did you find it? That will help determine what your next steps should be.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Michael,
We live in WA state. It's rather rainy here year round. I don't think he is native at all. 

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## JustAnja (Jul 28, 2008)

Yup looks more Desert Tort than Sulcata. Someone is definitely missing their pet, have you posted flyers or found ads for him?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Jennifer,
It is a Desert tortoise.  He's definately not native to WA state, but is native to the southwest.

Danny


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 28, 2008)

She's an escape artist, too. I suspect that the kiddie pool isn't going to keep her contained. A desert tortoise of that size and age will need some space. Most owners have an enclosed, predator-proof and escape-proof backyard for their tortoises.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Jul 28, 2008)

chelonologist said:


> She's an escape artist, too. I suspect that the kiddie pool isn't going to keep her contained. A desert tortoise of that size and age will need some space. Most owners have an enclosed, predator-proof and escape-proof backyard for their tortoises.



Thanks! Well we are in the process of building a cinder block area out back for her or him to stay in while we are looking to see if anyone has lost a tort. I understand they dig? Our back yard area is fully fenced as well so if "Bill" makes it past the cinder blocks there is a back up. Someone is usually home during the day so they can check on him/her. 

Q: Should Bill be brought in at night? It gets down in the 50's here.

THanks again,
Jen


----------



## pyxistort (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Jen,

Which part of WA are you located? I will check with STTC members if any one lost their tortoise. 

You should keep it indoor during the night, cause the humidity and cold may cause serious problem. 

Scott


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Scott.
I already have called them and no one so far has reported a missing tort. I gave them my name and contact number just in case. I also called animal shelter here and they did have a report of a missing tort. Called them and left a message, still waiting to see if they call back and can tell me what type of tort. they are missing. So for the time being it looks like Bill will be staying here for a bit.

Jen


----------

